# A sure sign of spring but way to early.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2018)

Today I noticed my Daffodils are coming up. It is way to early for them in New Jersey. All it took was a couple of warm days for them to pop through. I doubt they will have a chance to flower. If a snow storm doesn't get them the deer will.


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2018)

Our Maple Syrup is running already up here.  Has been for the last week or so.  As long as we keep having days above freezing and nights below freezing it will be a good year, but if we start getting day time temps below freezing it will be a very short season.  Still a long way to go until "Spring".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2018)

The snowdrops near the foundation of my building are starting to open.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)

It's exciting, knowing these early plants are on the way!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 24, 2018)

I've been hearing the robins chirping on my early morning walks Sue


----------



## peppermint (Mar 2, 2018)

Here in South Jersey, winter is back!!!  I'm calling it ....(.Rain Snow coming down)....Very Weird....Forecasters are calling it the Bomb Storm....


----------



## Wandrin (Mar 2, 2018)

Our daffodils came up and began to bloom.  Our plum tree began to bud.  Then we got hit with a cold snap that has lasted weeks.  The hearty little daffodils continued to bloom, but the plum tree budding came to a screeching halt.  I hope the early signs of spring return soon.  I'm more than ready...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2018)

We have thick snow at the moment but our daffs and snowdrops  were poking out yesterday quite nicely  above the snow.. but now today after another big pile of snow was dumped on us.. we can't see   any flowers at all  but here's the photos I took of them a couple of days ago..


----------

